# Directv Sales Rep Here



## DTVbrandon92 (Dec 13, 2012)

Hello everyone, I am a DirecTV sales rep, I just found this page and was hoping to find other sales reps. I do mostly door to door and am starting to lose motivation with the sales being very low last month and this month. Any advice?


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Not a salesman, but I'd think door to door sales would be hard, especially something like switching services.

Though when I saw a guy walking up to me with a shirt that had the brand name of the fiber Internet option, I think he was taken by surprise when I told him "I've been waiting for you to show up, where do I sign?"


----------



## ebox4greg (Dec 3, 2012)

I don't think the sales reps who set up tables in Wal-Mart are bringing many sales either. Although I recently signed up for Directv and a new customer, I find it extrememly annoying someone hounding me in a store while i'm trying to do other shopping.....


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

Also, and not to imply the TS does this, but I personally find many of the DIRECTV door-to-door and sales reps at the booths in the shopping centers to be ... well... eschewing the uncharitable term "lying," let's just say "among the biggest perpetrators of playing 'fast and loose' with the truth I've ever seen." :sure:

They'll say almost anything no matter how false or outlandish about what benefits the service offers to try and make a sale.


----------



## alnielsen (Dec 31, 2006)

dpeters11 said:


> Not a salesman, but I'd think door to door sales would be hard, especially something like switching services.
> 
> Though when I saw a guy walking up to me with a shirt that had the brand name of the fiber Internet option, I think he was taken by surprise when I told him "I've been waiting for you to show up, where do I sign?"


That was me in 1983. I got a flyer stating cable tv was coming, sign up now. I did immediately. I ended up being the second person being wired up in town. The mayor was the first.

DTVbrandon92, I would think this would be a hard time to get a sale. Too many other things on peoples minds until after New Years.


----------



## Phil T (Mar 25, 2002)

The last few times I have been in Best Buy the DirecTV sales reps have approached me. I usually don't notice their DirecTV shirts and ask them to point me to something in the weekly ad, which they have no clue about. Then they ask me about my TV service. I tell them I have DirecTV, Genie and Whole Home. They then want a high 5. 

I am not sure they are providing much for DirecTV other then annoying current customers or other customers that are happy with their provider. I have seen and heard customers voice their displeasure and go out of their way to avoid them.


----------



## markrubi (Oct 12, 2006)

Phil T said:


> The last few times I have been in Best Buy the DirecTV sales reps have approached me. I usually don't notice their DirecTV shirts and ask them to point me to something in the weekly ad, which they have no clue about. Then they ask me about my TV service. I tell them I have DirecTV, Genie and Whole Home. They then want a high 5.
> 
> I am not sure they are providing much for DirecTV other then annoying current customers or other customers that are happy with their provider. I have seen and heard customers voice their displeasure and go out of their way to avoid them.


Yes they annoy the xxxx out of me everytime I walk by one in Sams. I would really like to know the number of new subs obtained via this method.


----------



## bjlc (Aug 20, 2004)

I go to our local Sam's club about once every three weeks or so.. there is a different Directv rep in there every time.. for one. its COMMISSION ONLY.. its the world's greatest way to get free work for NOTHING.. if a kid finally sells one, D* gets the two years, and the kid doesn't have enough money to pay his rent , much less, eat or buy gas.. the local satellite dealer does the exact same thing.. he posts an ad, I AM HIRING 8 new sales persons.. but he doesn't tell you that its straight commission.. ( real sales men prefer straight commission, is always the line.. of crap spewed to these kids).. and then you get your family to sign up and maybe a friend or two.. and then you are stuck paying for your own gas, and food and what not.. and working hours for NO PAY.. 
what an awful way to do business.. and they prey upon these poor kids.. Oh and I have been selling for the last 40 plus years.. I know what I am talking about..


----------



## n3vino (Oct 2, 2011)

I think these sales reps deal mostly in half truths.


----------



## markfp (Mar 9, 2010)

I would think that with so many scammers going around, and I'm not implying that the OP is one, that very few people would actually buy from a door-to-door salesman anymore. I know I don't.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

bjlc said:


> I go to our local Sam's club about once every three weeks or so.. there is a different Directv rep in there every time.. for one. its COMMISSION ONLY.. its the world's greatest way to get free work for NOTHING.. if a kid finally sells one, D* gets the two years, and the kid doesn't have enough money to pay his rent , much less, eat or buy gas.. the local satellite dealer does the exact same thing.. he posts an ad, I AM HIRING 8 new sales persons.. but he doesn't tell you that its straight commission.. ( real sales men prefer straight commission, is always the line.. of crap spewed to these kids).. and then you get your family to sign up and maybe a friend or two.. and then you are stuck paying for your own gas, and food and what not.. and working hours for NO PAY..
> what an awful way to do business.. and they prey upon these poor kids.. Oh and I have been selling for the last 40 plus years.. I know what I am talking about..


Perhaps, but keep in mind they are not forced into accepting the job nor are they making a career choice. It's called "live and learn".


----------



## DTVbrandon92 (Dec 13, 2012)

dpeters11 said:


> Not a salesman, but I'd think door to door sales would be hard, especially something like switching services.
> 
> Though when I saw a guy walking up to me with a shirt that had the brand name of the fiber Internet option, I think he was taken by surprise when I told him "I've been waiting for you to show up, where do I sign?"


I WISH that would happen to me! LOL
although I have had a couples of those just not really as blunt as you put it.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

DTVbrandon92 said:


> Hello everyone, I am a DirecTV sales rep, I just found this page and was hoping to find other sales reps. I do mostly door to door and am starting to lose motivation with the sales being very low last month and this month. Any advice?


Make sure you really know your competition, and your product well, and then make sure you can actually explain it in terms that the people will understand and see an advantage too your product over the competitors.

And always ask for the sale. May seem like a silly thing to say, but actually ask for it out right. To many people think a more ambiguous question is acceptable. Its really not.


----------



## Old_School (Nov 29, 2011)

i get a kick out of the DTV sales calls i get saying i should dump my current provider because DTV can give me a deal that will blow them away:lol:


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

ebox4greg said:


> I don't think the sales reps who set up tables in Wal-Mart are bringing many sales either. Although I recently signed up for Directv and a new customer, I find it extrememly annoying someone hounding me in a store while i'm trying to do other shopping.....


I've seen DirecTV and wireless company reps in various stores but they have never ever "hounded" me to sign up for anything.

A FiOs door-to-door rep actually lied to me, making an offer that Verizon later would not commit to. Despite that fiasco I did finally sign up for FiOS at a much later date.

Bill


----------



## Dahammer (Aug 15, 2011)

bjlc said:


> he local satellite dealer does the exact same thing.. he posts an ad, I AM HIRING 8 new sales persons.. but he doesn't tell you that its straight commission.. ( real sales men prefer straight commission, is always the line.. of crap spewed to these kids).. and then you get your family to sign up and maybe a friend or two.. and then you are stuck paying for your own gas, and food and what not.. and working hours for NO PAY..
> what an awful way to do business.. and they prey upon these poor kids.. Oh and I have been selling for the last 40 plus years.. I know what I am talking about..


That's how the scam works, same deal with vacuum cleaner distributors.


----------



## jamieh1 (May 1, 2003)

The local telecom in my area is running fiber in there entire area, up till now most of there area only had phone service. Just a small part of there area had cable service. They are running FIBER TO THE PREMISES. (FTTB) They say they will run fiber to the house to a box on the house. Then cat 5 wire runs to the different rooms for tv and internet and phone. Im waiting for a salesman to come here for that.


FTTP Will Bring Triple Play To Cable TV Customers
TriCounty Telecom has begun plowing a pathway to the most state-of-the
art fiber network and communications services around! Fiber to the Premise
(FTTP) offers the best, most reliable and fastest Internet connection
known to man. One single strand of fiber optic
cable smaller than a human hair can transmit
an entire encyclopedia (24 volumes) in less than
a second.
FTTP will pass by every residence and business
in both the TriCounty Telecom telephone
and video service areas. Customers who are
currently in a TriCounty Telecom Cable TV only
service area will be able to purchase Voice and
Internet services from TriCounty as well. As a
part of the fiber roll out, TriCounty Telecom will
be introducing a new TV product (IPTV) that offers
many more options than your current video
package. The capacity of FTTP allows for more
HD, whole home DVR, widgets, OTT media services and more, You will be
able to bundle Voice, Video and Internet for greater savings and the convenience
of one bill.
Once an area is ready for conversion, residents and business owners in
that area will be notified. Voice, video and Internet are expected to be available
to all customers by September 2013.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

When Cincinnati Bell did that on my street, I jumped on it, for Internet only. They removed the copper going to the street. It's been great, though the price to go from 30 to 50 Mbps is ridiculous.


----------



## Jodean (Jul 17, 2010)

markrubi said:


> Yes they annoy the xxxx out of me everytime I walk by one in Sams. I would really like to know the number of new subs obtained via this method.


WAY more than you think

I think the stats are about 20,000 a month nation wide out of those stores.

Around 30 a month just in my area.


----------



## acer (Dec 13, 2012)

I worked in the ACE department which is sales for existing customers. If you work in prospects please don't lie to get sales as I would always have to fix their lies. the door to door people and the in store people who don't even work for directv really but are outsourced are the worst. uggghhh


----------



## n3vino (Oct 2, 2011)

acer said:


> I worked in the ACE department which is sales for existing customers. If you work in prospects please don't lie to get sales as I would always have to fix their lies. the door to door people and the in store people who don't even work for directv really but are outsourced are the worst. uggghhh


 I spoke to one of these guys one time and they are fast talkers and deal in half truths. "You can get premium with all the movie channels for the same price as you pay now for cable". What they don't tell you is that after three months, you start paying for the premiums, and after a year your rate goes up to regular price. I brought that up to one guy, and he said after the first year, I could downgrade the package. Maybe that was true, but I didn't believe him because there is a two year contract and it made no sense to me that D* would allow it, since they had to make up for the first year's discount.

I am with D* for a little over a year now, but I knew exactly what would happen after three months and after the first year and that's why I didn't go for the premium package. I did the research for a time before I went with D*. Of course the first year discount, free HD for life, no upfront costs for equipment, whole home DVR. and no startup costs were the determining factors.


----------



## acer (Dec 13, 2012)

n3vino said:


> I spoke to one of these guys one time and they are fast talkers and deal in half truths. "You can get premium with all the movie channels for the same price as you pay now for cable". What they don't tell you is that after three months, you start paying for the premiums, and after a year your rate goes up to regular price. I brought that up to one guy, and he said after the first year, I could downgrade the package. Maybe that was true, but I didn't believe him because there is a two year contract and it made no sense to me that D* would allow it, since they had to make up for the first year's discount.
> 
> I am with D* for a little over a year now, but I knew exactly what would happen after three months and after the first year and that's why I didn't go for the premium package. I did the research for a time before I went with D*. Of course the first year discount, free HD for life, no upfront costs for equipment, whole home DVR. and no startup costs were the determining factors.


The package is not under contract, but with the free HD for life, DirecTV has it set to discourage you from downgrading as if you downgrade from the Choice Ultimate package it is counteractive as you lose the free hd for life and the bill goes up from it.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Right, packages aren't part of the contract, just service. You could downgrade to the Entertainment package if you wanted to, though losing the free HD etc. The only restriction on how long you must keep programming is that once subscribed to a premium like HBO, you must keep it 30 days, or else there is a $10 fee.


----------



## 1gkdave (Dec 18, 2012)

I'm an in house inside sales rep here in Southern California, just found this site and I'm glad I did, I lurked for a while but now decided to register and post. Anyone have any in house questions you'd like answered I'd be more than happy to assist anyone.


----------



## mitchflorida (May 18, 2009)

The day of the door to door salesman has come and gone. You need a new gig. 


Tell them if they don't guarantee you minimum wage they need to find another sucker. 

In fact if you are young and a high school graduate, join the air force or coast guard.


----------



## goinsleeper (May 23, 2012)

DTVbrandon92 said:


> Hello everyone, I am a DirecTV sales rep, I just found this page and was hoping to find other sales reps. I do mostly door to door and am starting to lose motivation with the sales being very low last month and this month. Any advice?


Do you have D* or are you selling a product you know almost nothing about?


----------



## 1gkdave (Dec 18, 2012)

The point of being in a discussion forum leads to a certain extent a level of anonymity and well although not disclosed due to my said anonymity, actually otherwise noted I'm not saying my views are of the company or that they are not thats why i have a screen name that does not disclose my name or anything, I have already received 6 pms warning me about stating that my views are only mine and not of the company, which is ridiculous to think otherwise, ive yet to post anything and i already feel the most unwelcome ive ever felt in any discussion board. I would have gladly partaken in lots of discussing hell even give it out discounts to users here just because I'm nice and enjoy discussion. Now i feel completely unwelcome and it's a shame. My apologies for Coming onto this site in the first place. I will discontinue use of this site after today.


----------



## DirecTView Satellite (Apr 24, 2014)

Phil T said:


> The last few times I have been in Best Buy the DirecTV sales reps have approached me. I usually don't notice their DirecTV shirts and ask them to point me to something in the weekly ad, which they have no clue about. Then they ask me about my TV service. I tell them I have DirecTV, Genie and Whole Home. They then want a high 5.
> 
> I am not sure they are providing much for DirecTV other then annoying current customers or other customers that are happy with their provider. I have seen and heard customers voice their displeasure and go out of their way to avoid them.


Actually... The reps in the big box stores all work for sales contractors that are under Smart Circle - They sell about 400,000 jobs annually, with about 300,000 actually getting installed.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

DirecTView Satellite said:


> Actually... The reps in the big box stores all work for sales contractors that are under Smart Circle - They sell about 400,000 jobs annually, with about 300,000 actually getting installed.


Those are the worst sales persons ever. I have yet to see one person that was happy from the sale. There is always a problem. Biggest one is building SD work orders and promising customers they are getting HD, because they won't qualify....


----------



## dishinitout (Jan 4, 2013)

Talk about digging up an old thread for no reason, and for it being a first post not sure why......

But I concur smart circle is the worst retailer to do business with. 

Sent from my SM-N900V using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

DirecTView Satellite said:


> Actually... The reps in the big box stores all work for sales contractors that are under Smart Circle - They sell about 400,000 jobs annually, with about 300,000 actually getting installed.


I looked into one of these and perhaps "Smart Circle" is what's at the top, but it was a multilevel [aka pyramid] marketing scheme/scam.
At the entry level "the training" is full of falsehoods, so if you actually know DirecTV, you need to be comfortable lying to your perspective customers.
I submitted a modified "sales pitch" which I could live with and I was told I couldn't use it and had to use "the script".
This was my last day. :hair: :rolling:

I want to welcome* DirecTView Satellite* to the forum, while the age of this thread is such that it needs closing.


----------

